# My cat Norman



## cindy (Apr 24, 2003)

This is Norman my 6 year old lil' boy. 

I know Norman is a silly name for a cat but he's named after a man I once knew with very bright Ginger hair!


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

I think Norman is a cute name for a cat. I love the white around his nose and mouth. It looks like it's covered with milk. Your cat is very cute!


----------



## Bengalsownme (Feb 26, 2003)

I like that name too! Awe what a cutie.


----------



## Max&Ben (Feb 7, 2003)

Hey, Norman is a fantastic name, I laughed!! He's looking very suave & debonair. All he needs is a Bogart hat & bow-tie. Great picture Cindy.


----------

